# مختارات من الترانيم الروحية - الجزء السادس - دير مارجرجس للراهبات بمصر القديمة



## cobcob (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*مختارات من الترانيم الروحية - الجزء السادس - دير مارجرجس للراهبات بمصر القديمة​*

*
المقدمة

أحيا أمينا للعلى

امسك يا رب ايدى

انت يا أمى يا عدرا

بعد زمن قريب (مثل الوزنات)

تهت فى الدنيا

توبنى يا رب فأتوب

حبك ربى سر حياتى

سنين طويلة مضت

قلبى الخفاق

لولا ان الرب كان معنا

نتبعك بكل قلوبنا

يا صاحب الصيت العالى​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 ديسمبر 2008)

رااااااااااائع جدا يا ماريان 

جارى التحميل .............

ميررررررسى على الترانيم  

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على المجهود الرائع 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
ومنتظرين الجديد والمزيد 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

